# ISO?



## Cindercat (Nov 18, 2012)

I've picked up most short cut words, but I haven't figured out what ISO in front of a thread means. It's probably real obvious, but it just doesn't come to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2012)

In Search Of


----------



## pacanis (Nov 18, 2012)

Let me put it this way...
You are ISO of what ISO means 

In search of


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 18, 2012)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for bringing that up CC, as I have always wondered the same thing


----------



## Fatima (Nov 19, 2012)

Good question, I just joined recently and was wondering the same thing


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Nov 19, 2012)

GIYF

I'll save you the search: "Google is your friend."


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2012)

Anytime you need a translation, just ask. There is always someone who will answer. TNT means "tried and true". That means they have made the dish and the recipe is tried and true. A good recipe to have and make.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2012)

Where is Leonard Nimoy when you need him?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Anytime you need a translation, just ask. There is always someone who will answer. TNT means "tried and true". That means they have made the dish and the recipe is tried and true. A good recipe to have and make.



I am glad you said that Ads, I always thought that meant "tried and tested", much of a muchness though


----------

